# Altrincham General Hospital (Sept 2016)



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2016)

*Altrincham’s hospital services began in 1853 when Lloyd’s Fever Hospital was built. By 1860 the hospital was making a vital contribution to improving access to health care for local residents. A Provident Dispensary was opened in 1861. Subscribers of a weekly sum could be treated at the hospital when necessary. The population of Altrincham was growing and in 1870, the management of Lloyds Fever Hospital and Provident Dispensary was handed over to the new Altrincham Provident Dispensary and Hospital, marking the establishment of what would become Altrincham General Hospital.
A new building to accommodate the growing population was proposed and a site on Market Street was chosen. Records show the building was occupied in March 1871, although no evidence of an official opening ceremony has been found. A man and his wife were also employed to reside in the hospital for the purpose of cleaning, attending to patients and assisting the resident dispenser.
The first matron for the hospital was a Mrs. Tatham, who was appointed in 1872 at the salary of £30 a year with board and lodgings. A report on the first year of service dated to 1872 reported that the number of in-patients admitted to the hospital was 28, of whom 17 were discharged as cured and four died. The average length of stay for patients was 36 days. Lloyds Fever Hospital closed in 1911.
The building was pulled down and the site turned into a children’s playground. As the threat of the First World War emerged the local Red Cross Society asked the hospital for permission to train volunteer nurses on its wards. It was agreed that two nurses would be trained at a time if they provided their own uniforms. On 10th August 1914, six days after the declaration of war the hospital sent a telegram to the War Office offering the use of a ward of 16 beds for wounded soldiers. By November the ward was in full use.
The hospital continued to provide healthcare after the outbreak of World War II with beds reserved for expected air-raid casualties. ​*
*
Visted this site early morning with a Zer081 only to find the way in we had info about was now sealed and being in the midst of demo we really couldn't wait till one appeared
so we had a quick walk around and found a squeezy alternative.
Once inside it was a bit of a disappointment to be honest, all a bit modern and lacking any real character.
We didnt come across a morgue and have since found out that it's now a bar and the operating theatre was all chained up so no luck there either.
That said there was some wards with some beds and stuff still in them and all in all we spent about two and a half hours mooching so it was still a good day.
Came across some other friendly explorers but can't for the life of me remember the name I was given by the chap I was speaking to.​**
Here's a few pics ​*



















































*Now getting out was going to be a bit trickier as it was early and quiet when we entered but that was nearly 3 hours ago now it was a busier street outside so we had to time it right, but we didn't and as we breathed in and squeezed once more a bemused local was walking right passed and to be fair he did his best to pretend not to notice but as he nearly stood on us I'm pretty sure he did.*​
*I'm hoping Mr 081 has some pics to add to this post.
Glad we saw it before it's gone.
6/10 from me on this one.

Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## smiler (Sep 16, 2016)

Can't beat a good mooch, Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 16, 2016)

Nicely captured. Some of the equipment was a bit out of date. The patient trolley in picture 6 came out of the 1960s as I was wheeled in one.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2016)

Lol not guilty, I only took the pics


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 16, 2016)

very nice that matey


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2016)

Ta judders


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 16, 2016)

great pictures, nice one mate


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks very much.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 17, 2016)

Love the processing and colours on those.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 17, 2016)

That's beautiful, really well captured. The detail and colours in your pics are great. Nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 18, 2016)

Decent, even if you say it lacks character your shots don't give it away, nicely done.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Great write up and images.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed, excellent photos!


----------



## Kacy_M (Sep 18, 2016)

Loving that second shot, i'd pay good money for that! Really enjoyed reading, thanks for sharing


----------



## Wrench (Sep 18, 2016)

Wow, thanks that's praise indeed.


----------



## Lavino (Oct 7, 2016)

Exellent job there once again. Well done pal.


----------



## Conrad (Oct 8, 2016)

Quality report, nicely done finding a squeezey alternative.

Edit: I knew I had seen this before.. sorry for replying twice.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------

